# Burning in new build 3570k + Z77-UD5H



## Sasqui (Nov 18, 2012)

Finally got it together and running last night.

Tabletop build for now, everything stock.

i5-3750k
GA-Z77-UD5H
8GB G.Skill sniper (2x4gb) 2133 CAS9 running at 1600 now
CM 212 EVO

Prime running an hour now.  Room temp is about 68F.  CPU seems warm for stock... thoughts?


----------



## XL-R8R (Nov 18, 2012)

Seems about normal to be honest.... maybe, if you aren't happy, you can repaste the thing and hope it turns out better.

Personally, I don't think you'll get much better results though.....might be worth a try?


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 18, 2012)

XL-R8R said:


> Seems about normal to be honest.... maybe, if you aren't happy, you can repaste the thing and hope it turns out better.
> 
> Personally, I don't think you'll get much better results though.....might be worth a try?



Thanks.  I was looking for a thread with a similar setup showing temps and didn't find anything.  I'm used to watercooling... so they seem a little high 

After changing the memory speed to XMP, 2166 @ CAS9, I'm getting 59c top... I assume the memory controller is working overtime now.


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 18, 2012)

It was pretty warm for me at the begining too,after a few days temps seem to have dropped,most like the thermal paste between the Lid and the cores needs to cure.
but honestly those are normal temps for stock speeds since the turbo bumps it up to 3.8ghz.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 18, 2012)

Jack1n said:


> It was pretty warm for me at the begining too,after a few days temps seem to have dropped,most like the thermal paste between the Lid and the cores needs to cure.
> but honestly those are normal temps for stock speeds since the turbo bumps it up to 3.8ghz.



Ok, good!  Now... to try for some overclocking!


----------



## JNUKZ (Nov 18, 2012)

Like Jack said wait a few days and the temps will drop its normal.
Going to buy for christmas 3570K and the same cooler so this thread is very useful to me.
Hope you can overclock it to 4,5~4,7 with nice temps using the CM 212 EVO.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 18, 2012)

JNUKZ said:


> Like Jack said wait a few days and the temps will drop its normal.
> Going to buy for christmas 3570K and the same cooler so this thread is very useful to me.
> Hope you can overclock it to 4,5~4,7 with nice temps using the CM 212 EVO.



Right now, I'm trying to find out how to change the multiplier!


----------



## JNUKZ (Nov 18, 2012)

Look for someting like M.I.T options then Advanced Frequency settings. Atleast the Wifi version can change the multiplier by this way


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 18, 2012)

The Wifi and non wifi versions are exactly the same minus the wifi card,as for multi its under frequency settings,if your having trouble navigating the bios press F1 and the 3D bios thingy should pop up.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 18, 2012)

JNUKZ said:


> Look for someting like M.I.T options then Advanced Frequency settings. Atleast the Wifi version can change the multiplier by this way





Jack1n said:


> The Wifi and non wifi versions are exactly the same minus the wifi card,as for multi its under frequency settings,if your having trouble navigating the bios press F1 and the 3D bios thingy should pop up.



I was in M.I.T. staring at the multiplier trying to figure out how to change it.  Turns out, all you have to do is type a number 

I'm at 4.0 Ghz running Prime95 for about 10 min now and max has been 60c.

I like the fact that it still drops back to the 16x multiplier and lower voltage when idle. 

System is incredibly zippy.  SuperPi 1M is about 9.2 seconds.


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 18, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> I was in M.I.T. staring at the multiplier trying to figure out how to change it.  Turns out, all you have to do is type a number
> 
> I'm at 4.0 Ghz running Prime95 for about 10 min now and max has been 60c.
> 
> ...



Plus and minus works aswell,did you clock it via the turbo settings? did you leave your voltage at auto?


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 18, 2012)

Jack1n said:


> Plus and minus works aswell,did you clock it via the turbo settings? did you leave your voltage at auto?



Went straigt for the multipler, didn't touch anything else.

CPU-z is reporting a voltage of 1.140v, Coretemp shows 1.2109v - while running Prime95, 4 workers and CPU is pegged at 100%

File this under "Your PC at the moment"


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 18, 2012)

Might want to try and slap a video card on it and disable the IGP,see what that does to your temps.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 18, 2012)

Jack1n said:


> Might want to try and slap a video card on it and disable the IGP,see what that does to your temps.



Good idea, never thought of that.  Interestingly, at 4.2 Ghz, the temps are about the same and the voltage is the same as at 4.0 Ghz.  The power draw around 60W, I wonder how much power is used by the IGP?

Here's now.  Next stop is 4.4Ghz.


----------



## JNUKZ (Nov 18, 2012)

Subscribed! 
Keep overclocking


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 18, 2012)

JNUKZ said:


> Subscribed!
> Keep overclocking



4.4 Ghz... The Auto voltage is now showing 1.332 (CPUz) and 1.2159v (CoreTemp) I'm going to let this run for a while.

Anyone know if set voltage control to manual, it will affect power saving?  I'd like to lower it and see if I can keep 4.4 Ghz (or more!)


----------



## JNUKZ (Nov 18, 2012)

advanced voltage settings then cpu core voltage set to manual or something. MB probably have some power saving options search on bios.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 18, 2012)

JNUKZ said:


> advanced voltage settings then cpu core voltage set to manual or something. MB probably have some power saving options search on bios.



Seeing no significant bump in voltage and temp between 4.0 Ghz and 4.2 Ghz... 4.4 Ghz is pushing *a lot more *voltage and temps are pushing 20c more!  I even smell warm electronics.

Off to the BIOS to look.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 18, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> The Auto voltage is now showing 1.332 (CPUz) and 1.2159v (CoreTemp)



Keep in mind Core Voltage is not the same thing is VID voltage. The VID voltage controls the core voltage, but it isn't the same thing.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 18, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Keep in mind Core Voltage is not the same thing is VID voltage. The VID voltage controls the core voltage, but it isn't the same thing.



I caught that - what's the difference?

And much better now at 1.215v (BIOS), shows ~1.200v in CPUz.  Temps about 13c LOWER.  Stable so far.  I tried 1.15v, it got into windows and quickly gave a BSOD after launching CoreTemp.

The only thing that bugs me...  when idle, now the multplier still drops back to 16 (GOOD), but the voltage doesn't drop now, it stays at 1.200v (BAD).  Is there anything I can do about that?


----------



## JNUKZ (Nov 18, 2012)

maybe because you set the voltage manually but dont know just saying.


----------



## mm67 (Nov 18, 2012)

You need to set voltage in offset mode to achieve that. Set cpu vcore voltage to Normal and adjust actual voltage with Dynamic Vcore setting.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 18, 2012)

mm67 said:


> You need to set voltage in offset mode to achieve that. Set cpu vcore voltage to Normal and adjust actual voltage with Dynamic Vcore setting.



Thx, I'm going to look for that and get back.  For now, going to let it keep on burning.

I also noticed I chose the Memory XMP profile that sets command rate to 2T, there's a second profile set to 1T.  Going to work with that after I get the CPU voltage sorted out.


----------



## mm67 (Nov 18, 2012)

This is how vcore behaves on my system using offset mode (1 minute of idling, 3 minutes of testing and 1 minute of idling ):


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 18, 2012)

mm67 said:


> This is how vcore behaves on my system using offset mode (1 minute of idling, 3 minutes of testing and 1 minute of idling ):
> http://i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/mm_67/2012-11-18-23h26-Voltage-CPUVCORE.png



Thats what I'm looking for.  What's the MB?


----------



## mm67 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Thats what I'm looking for.  What's the MB?



System specs are in the header of picture


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 18, 2012)

I can get 4.5 for about 1.22, try 1.25 then go down from there if it's stable.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 18, 2012)

mm67 said:


> System specs are in the header of picture



I had to look a second time 



TacoTown said:


> I can get 4.5 for about 1.22, try 1.25 then go down from there if it's stable.



I was actually going to back off the voltage, like try for 1.2v at 4.4 and then try 4.5... we'll see still burning.

Amazingly, surfing the web is FAST, here on the same sytem while the CPUs are all at 100%


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 18, 2012)

If you still want to run the voltage on auto but want it to over-volt less then go into 3d power control under voltage settings and set pwm phase control to eXm Pref,vcore voltage response to fast and cpu loadline calibration to normal or standard(lol same option cloned?)they do the same thing.


----------



## cookiemonster (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi this is what i got, but when playing Skyrim the temps are nowhere near these


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 19, 2012)

4.5Ghz, @ 1.25v in BIOS, Peak 72c, ran Prime95 OVERNIGHT.

This seems to be the sweet spot under air, will try for 4.6Ghz tonight.


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks like you got a better sample than me


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 19, 2012)

Jack1n said:


> Looks like you got a better sample than me



It's looking good so far.

I bumped VCore to 1.26 and it's running Prime95 at 4.6 Ghz at home right now.  I hope to find it still running when I get home from work.  I let it run for 1/2 hour before I left and temps were 73c max.


----------



## JNUKZ (Nov 19, 2012)

good results! And the cooler is noisy or quiet?


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 19, 2012)

JNUKZ said:


> good results! And the cooler is noisy or quiet?



The only time I really heard the fan was the 4.4 Ghz on auto voltage run when it hit 80c, and was just a gentle rush of air sound.  Other than that, it's been barely audible.


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 19, 2012)

Tried to boot at 1.25v @ 4.5ghz like you did and it wasent even stable at bios,has to reset cmos to be able to do any thing again,you got a really good sample there or i got a really shitty one.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 19, 2012)

Jack1n said:


> Tried to boot at 1.25v @ 4.5ghz like you did and it wasent even stable at bios,has to reset cmos to be able to do any thing again,you got a really good sample there or i got a really shitty one.



When I tried out of the box at 4.4, everything was set to auto including the voltage, I just changed the multi to 44.  The auto setting bumped it up to 1.35v or so, the chip hit 80c in Prime 95, and I smelled hot electronics when I left and came back into the room.

Try setting the voltage to 1.27 and speed at 4.2 ... re-boot and then go back into BIOS and set it to 4.4 or 4.5 see what happens.

You're on BIOS F14?


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 19, 2012)

4.6 Ghz

1.275v (BIOS) Failed Prime95 at about the hour mark.
1.285v (BIOS) Running for about an hour, max temp so far 75c


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 19, 2012)

Hmm. Thoughts? What Prime95 are you running? 27.7 I hope....? EDIT: oops, saw in OP. 

If yes, then you got a nice chip. temps seem a bit high for the voltage, but not for the clock.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Hmm. Thoughts? What Prime95 are you running? 27.7 I hope....? EDIT: oops, saw in OP.
> 
> If yes, then you got a nice chip. temps seem a bit high for the voltage, but not for the clock.



I was hoping you'd jump in   I'm not dissapointed so far!

I still haven't put in the second 8Gb or RAM, nor set it to the 1T profile, wonder if that'll change things.

Yep, this:


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 19, 2012)

My chip sees 1.25 V at load at default clocks on multiple boards, if CPU-Z is right there and that's 1.25 V with droop, then you're doing really good, I think.


What I'm really interested in, however, is how high-end ram clocks. I mean 2666 Mhz +, but I dunno that you'll get that high?

2133 MHz, should be no problem with 4 sticks.


 Irun 2666 MHz with 4 sticks, and ZERO voltage adjustments. Perhaps MY IMC is good, but core sucks, and for you, IMC sucks, but core is good, but it should not matter at 2133 MHz.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> 2133 MHz, should be no problem with 4 sticks.
> 
> 
> Irun 2666 MHz with 4 sticks, and ZERO voltage adjustments. Perhaps MY IMC is good, but core sucks, and for you, IMC sucks, but core is good, but it should not matter at 2133 MHz.



This is ATM:






Is command rate related to latency?  Here's the profile I haven't tried yet, on the RIGHT:


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 19, 2012)

Go go 5ghz 1.35v


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 19, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Go go 5ghz 1.35v



I supect it'd boot... then crash.  Taking this slow and easy, at least that's what she said.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice chip you have there! Those IB cpus will go quite high with lower voltages.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nice chip you have there! Those IB cpus will go quite high with lower voltages.



4.6 is still looking good ATM!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 20, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> 4.6 is still looking good ATM!



4.7 time


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 20, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> 4.7 time



Here we go 1.3v !


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 20, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Here we go 1.3v !
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121119/47_Ghz_CPUz_13v.png



10mins of prime then up to 4.8  Also, did you get an OC warranty? http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/ It's pretty cheap when you think about the total cost of the processor. It's a no questions asked kinda deal.


----------



## stevednmc (Nov 20, 2012)

Subbed! Just got the same board with a quad..yet to build though!


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 20, 2012)

4.7 Ghz, cont'd... 

After instant reboot at 1.3 and 1.375...  I'm now at 1.4v.  This is the "WALL" ...I will likely stick to 4.5 GHz 24/7



stevednmc said:


> Subbed! Just got the same board with a quad..yet to build though!



Get to work. 

Edit.. HOT!


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 20, 2012)

not THAT hot, because max temp is 105c...still got 20C to go.

that said, 4.6 GHz would be my choice. All my Intel chips hit that, actually. I need 1.35 V for that with my 3570K though.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 20, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> not THAT hot, because max temp is 105c...still got 20C to go.
> 
> that said, 4.6 GHz would be my choice. All my Intel chips hit that, actually. I need 1.35 V for that with my 3570K though.



I bumped it back to 1.39v in BIOS, much better temps.  This will be under H2O soon, I think 4.6 Ghz will be my choice either way... unless water proves better.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 20, 2012)

I smell bacon!


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 20, 2012)

4.7 Ghz 1.39v (BIOS) ...still going after an hour!


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 20, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> When I tried out of the box at 4.4, everything was set to auto including the voltage, I just changed the multi to 44.  The auto setting bumped it up to 1.35v or so, the chip hit 80c in Prime 95, and I smelled hot electronics when I left and came back into the room.
> 
> Try setting the voltage to 1.27 and speed at 4.2 ... re-boot and then go back into BIOS and set it to 4.4 or 4.5 see what happens.
> 
> You're on BIOS F14?



Yes it came with llike F5 but i flashed it to newest,maybe because im runnings slightly tight memory timings?


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 20, 2012)

Jack1n said:


> Yes it came with llike F5 but i flashed it to newest,maybe because im runnings slightly tight memory timings?



Always overclock one item at a time.  CPU first, let the memory loose while you do that.


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 20, 2012)

Well if the cpu OC dosent play nice with the memory OC ill just stay at 4.5 since i gain more performance that way.
Also its wierd that you could smell something at 80c+, when my cpu had 1.44v running through it in intel burn test it was touching 101,102c on a few cores and i didnt smell a thing.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 20, 2012)

4.7 Ghz 1.39v 8 hour Prime95 run

Success!









Jack1n said:


> Well if the cpu OC dosent play nice with the memory OC ill just stay at 4.5 since i gain more performance that way.
> Also its wierd that you could smell something at 80c , when my cpu had 1.44v running through it in intel burn test it was touching 101,102c on a few cores and i didnt smell a thing.



I'm suspecting the IHS is a big wildcard in overclocking.  If my chip wasn't doing as well as it is, I was planning on de-lidding.  That was one of the reasons I didn't go for the Intel warrantee.  The other was the chip cost well under $200.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 20, 2012)

SuperPi 1M @4.7Ghz* < 8 Seconds!!!*

wOOt!


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 20, 2012)

Very nice,but your not going to run that 24/7 right?,also i was wondering what is your ambient temp?


----------



## JNUKZ (Nov 20, 2012)

Very nice! the temps are a bit high...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 20, 2012)

That is a good clock! I would leave either 4.5/4.6 which ever you feel comfortable with the voltages.


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 20, 2012)

Nah temps are fine,For that voltage/clock they are really low.
What im wondering how is your min temp so low and how is it even across all the cores


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 20, 2012)

Jack1n said:


> Very nice,but your not going to run that 24/7 right?,also i was wondering what is your ambient temp?



Pretty cool here in New England with the heat down at night it's probably around 60F



JNUKZ said:


> Very nice! the temps are a bit high...



Yea, the CM 212 Evo fan was running at full blast.  I have the voltages as low as they'll go to be stable at that speed.  It'll eventually be in a watercooled HAF 932 case, but I suspect it won't help me get past that speed at the same voltage.



brandonwh64 said:


> That is a good clock! I would leave either 4.5/4.6 which ever you feel comfortable with the voltages.



Yea, 4.6 seems to be the sweet spot.  Best to find the top and back it down a notch for 24/7.


----------



## sauria (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks great!  I wonder if the 3770K does any better?


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 26, 2012)

sauria said:


> Looks great!  I wonder if the 3770K does any better?



Yes the 3770k usually gets better results especialy if you disable HT.


----------



## sauria (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## XL-R8R (Nov 28, 2012)

My VID appears lower than yours but your CPU overclocks slightly better voltage wise it appears.  


Quality results either way.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 28, 2012)

XL-R8R said:


> My VID appears lower than yours but your CPU overclocks slightly better voltage wise it appears.
> Quality results either way.



Thanks, I'm pleased... and really interested to see it under H2O.  I have a feeling I won't get to that till the holiday is behind us.

The only thing I adjusted in BIOS was the VCore and multi.  I'm still trying to figure out how to get VCore to drop back to normal when it's idling.  When I set manually, it's stuck there.  Someone mentioned a way to do it.  I still don't understand VID and load line calibration and all that.

The G.Skill sniper memory I got is great stuff.  Once I get the BIOS/CPU all figured out, I'm going to try pushing that, I suspect I'll get near 2500 or more with relaxed timings.


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 28, 2012)

JNUKZ said:


> Like Jack said wait a few days and the temps will drop its normal.
> Going to buy for christmas 3570K and the same cooler so this thread is very useful to me.
> Hope you can overclock it to 4,5~4,7 with nice temps using the CM 212 EVO.



He doesn't have to wait a few days. He may gain 1 to 2 degrees. The CPU is ready to rock.


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 28, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> 4.7 Ghz 1.39v 8 hour Prime95 run
> 
> Success!
> 
> ...



Those temps are about 10 degrees past safe.


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 28, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Those temps are about 10 degrees past safe.



Thats pretty much the temps you would be gettings with the stock cooler,at stock speeds so hes fine.


----------



## XL-R8R (Nov 28, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Those temps are about 10 degrees past safe.






Just.... no?







See "Jacks" post for a similar line of thought to myself.


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Nov 28, 2012)

Sasqui, you're having a good OC experience with Z77X-UD5H? Easy to use?

Recently bought the parts for a new rig and besides the review made on TPU, i did not ask to any person about the OC potential this board has. I'll OC a 3770K with a H100... so i'll probably get better temps, but that does not change the OC experience with the board (i guess).


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 29, 2012)

Jack1n said:


> Thats pretty much the temps you would be gettings with the stock cooler,at stock speeds so hes fine.





No he is not. It is over max Tcase. Those temps will degredate the chip.


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 29, 2012)

XL-R8R said:


> Just.... no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would research max Tcase which is 67. The sensors will read about 10 degrees higher than Tcase which is about 77. I will leave it at that.


----------



## Binge (Nov 29, 2012)

Sooo many double posts.  Forum etiquette 101 dictates that if you have more to add to a post that you edit your previous post 

Sasqui!  This is awesome!  My faith in humanity was restored and everything just by reading this thread.  You are my hero for the holidays with your fellowship microcenter-run and awesome overclocking results


----------



## XL-R8R (Nov 29, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> I would research max Tcase which is 67. The sensors will read about 10 degrees higher than Tcase which is about 77. I will leave it at that.



OK?




> The TCase is a number established by Intel® as a point of reference in order to understand what could be expected as per normal processor temperature.
> 
> When the processor is stressed out meaning that you are running heavy processor applications that take control of the CPU or uses it at 100% the temperature will go beyond the TCase. It can perfectly reach 80 to 85 degrees and the processor will still be OK. The cooling fan is in charge to keep that temperature there.




Also....



> Guest:	At what temperature i start degrading my processor ?
> Daniel:	there is no such temperature, processors do not degrade since they are designed to work at high temperatures.
> Guest:	ok , then why does the processor thermal throttle at a certain temperature ?
> Daniel	:     Please provide a detail description of the issue you are experiencing.
> ...




A quick Google search showed this information, that you should already have seen. Both come from Intel sources, the first being the Intel site its self, the second being Live Chat with an Intel employee.


I don't actually see your point..... care to provide any links to ACTUAL evidence of your claims... or just spread FUD???  


His temps are fine and within normal operating range of the stock cooler... voltage, THEN finally heat, degrades a chip.


----------



## LightningJR (Nov 29, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> 4.5Ghz, @ 1.25v in BIOS, Peak 72c, ran Prime95 OVERNIGHT.
> 
> This seems to be the sweet spot under air, will try for 4.6Ghz tonight.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121119/Prime95_45_Ghz_125v.png



I feel pretty happy about my 2500K since it's also able to reach 4.5Ghz at 1.25 with ~6C lower temps. Nice chip


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 29, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Those temps are about 10 degrees past safe.



I'm sure if I put it back it's box, and stuck it in a freezer, it'd last a lot longer.



PatoRodrigues said:


> Sasqui, you're having a good OC experience with Z77X-UD5H? Easy to use?
> 
> Recently bought the parts for a new rig and besides the review made on TPU, i did not ask to any person about the OC potential this board has. I'll OC a 3770K with a H100... so i'll probably get better temps, but that does not change the OC experience with the board (i guess).



It's a fantastic board, I couldn't be happier.  And that is coming off the last best boards I've encountered, the ASUS Maximus and Rampage Formula.  The BIOS is a no-brainer, but mastering the voltages takes some time.  With all voltages set to Auto, up to 4.3 Ghz is one setting away in the BIOS - the CPU multiplier.

Yes, you will definitely see better temps with water.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job M8 , Just received my CPU today, motherboard arrives tomorrow hopefully, also a UD5 so this thread will help me this weekend start tinkering, I have one of the new Corsair Hydro H80i coolers to hopefully keep the temps in check.  Last weekend I got given a freebie i7 930 which get a bit toasty once you go over 4.2gig, this cooler runs the thing at 73C max load at 4.2gig in Prime so I am hoping it can do a bit with IB.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 29, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice job M8 , Just received my CPU today, motherboard arrives tomorrow hopefully, also a UD5 so this thread will help me this weekend start tinkering, I have one of the new Corsair Hydro H80i coolers to hopefully keep the temps in check.  Last weekend I got given a freebie i7 930 which get a bit toasty once you go over 4.2gig, this cooler runs the thing at 73C max load at 4.2gig in Prime so I am hoping it can do a bit with IB.



What IB chip?  Start another burn-in thread 

One differnence I notices with Prime95... Core2 vs Ivy.  When Prime95 fails on the Core2, I'd get a calculation error.  With Ivy, Prime95 crashes and dissapears from the desktop rather quickly.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 29, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> What IB chip?  Start another burn-in thread
> 
> One differnence I notices with Prime95... Core2 vs Ivy.  When Prime95 fails on the Core2, I'd get a calculation error.  With Ivy, Prime95 crashes and dissapears from the desktop rather quickly.



3570k too


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 29, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> What IB chip?  Start another burn-in thread
> 
> One differnence I notices with Prime95... Core2 vs Ivy.  When Prime95 fails on the Core2, I'd get a calculation error.  With Ivy, Prime95 crashes and dissapears from the desktop rather quickly.



You're just a wee bit further from stability then. Usually, I find that crashes like that might just be memory controller voltage, not CPU voltage. 

And then, sometimes rounding errors are memory controller...and sometimes they are CPU. rounding errors on more than one thread usually = IMC, one thread = CPU.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 29, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> 3570k too



Welcome to the club!



cadaveca said:


> You're just a wee bit further from stability then. Usually, I find that crashes like that might just be memory controller voltage, not CPU voltage.



Not sure.  It was doing the same thing when I had the memory at 1600 C10 and pushed the CPU too far.  Also, when doing Prime95 on the Core2 it was in XP.  Now I'm on Win7 64.  That could be the difference, I'm not sure.


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 29, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> not THAT hot, because max temp is 105c...still got 20C to go.
> 
> that said, 4.6 GHz would be my choice. All my Intel chips hit that, actually. I need 1.35 V for that with my 3570K though.



NoNo. Max Tcase is 67.4 degrees. 105 will take the chip past max Tcase. Pushing the 3770k past 80 will surely degrgate the chip. You can generally add about 10 degrees to Tcase and that is max for a processor(about 77 degrees). This was learned by many with Bloomfield. I saw many degredate their bloomfield processors by going this high......I push my chips beyond and have seen a few of mine degredate and do not overclock as good anymore. Taking it to 80-85 may be acceptable but just saying, that is pushing it.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 29, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> NoNo. Max Tcase is 67.4 degrees. 105 will take the chip past max Tcase. Pushing the 3770k past 80 will surely degrgate the chip. You can generally add about 10 degrees to Tcase and that is max for a processor(about 77 degrees). This was learned by many with Bloomfield. I saw many degredate their bloomfield processors by going this high......I push my chips beyond and have seen a few of mine degredate and do not overclock as good anymore. Taking it to 80-85 may be acceptable but just saying, that is pushing it.



Um, we don't use TCase. We use TJMax, which for IVB, is 105 C. This is info from Intel Whitepapers, you can check for yourself.


Very different figures. I hit 85c on TJmax, and TCase is just 45C, so I hear where you are coming from, but what the guys here are talking about, and what you are talking about, are two totally different readings, from two totally different sensors.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 29, 2012)

Core Temp reads Tjunction, not TCase, as far as I know.

Here's a read on Tj vs. TC from intels website:
http://www.intel.com/support/processors/sb/cs-033342.htm


----------



## XL-R8R (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Sasqui... can you post up some MaxxMem results please?


Would be interested to see what I'm missing out on with this smaller board and slower RAM. 


This is what I benched with... though it appears to have a bit of an issue reading the correct values of hardware... not that it matters at all. 


Thanks.


----------

